

Ask HN: Can we admit the right to be forgotten in HN? - nevergetenglish

The right to be forgotten is well established in Europe. To introduce this right in HN could be made simply by changing the name of the poster to a random one. This is related to my other question in HN about how to delete my account.
======
jpetersonmn
The right to be forgotten sounds silly. Should be called, the right to pretend
that I didn't post/say what I really did.

------
HeyLaughingBoy
Why not just create a new username?

~~~
corysama
OP is talking about changing the name associated with your old comments and
posts.

------
angersock
Sure, it could be done--but why?

~~~
forgotpasswd3x
Why not?

------
barbudorojo
The day that right be implemented I will cut my red beard.

